# Ecran blanc au démarrage



## jybarralis (26 Janvier 2008)

j'ai un écran blanc au démarrage. pas de sighe avant coureur*impossible de démarrer en safe ou sur le disk d'installation. j'obtiens un point d'interrogation sur l'icone d'un fichier.
j'ai relancé la PRAM (réinitialisé pardon).
que puis-je faire d'autres ?
pas d'autres mac à disposittion.
Merci pour tout aide.
JYves


----------



## anneee (27 Janvier 2008)

bonjour

as-tu sauvegarder tes données régulièrement?


----------



## jybarralis (27 Janvier 2008)

moui, plus ou moins, comme d'habitude  
je suis en plein déménagement et il faut que je remette la main sur mon disque dur externe, mais sinon c'est pas trop mal, a part un cours cette semaine, et le travail que j'ai fait à la BU. Pourquoi, tu crois que le DD est mort ?
JY​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Janvier 2008)

Met la main sur un CD d'installation de Mac OS X, démarre dessus, et utilises l'utilitaire de disque pour essayer de "réparer" le disque dur.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

avec la touche C.


----------



## jybarralis (27 Janvier 2008)

j'ai essayé cela, mais de même il ne boote pas sur le cd d'installation. et ce meme point d'interrogation qui se met sur un icone de fichier...
j'ai oublié de précésier que quend je l'allume, j'ai bien le boing de démarrage normal.
je ne sais pas trop ce que cela veut dire
Merci pour vos suggestions
JYves


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Janvier 2008)

Tu as essayé de démarrer l'ordinateur avec le CD à l'intérieur et en enfonçant la touche C avent que le Doinng retentisse ? (En fait, juste après avoir relâché le bouton pour démarrer la machine)


----------



## jybarralis (27 Janvier 2008)

oui, mais rien, le cd tourne et tourne mais ne bbot pa, s
si je lache la touche c, le point d'interrogation apparaît


----------



## jybarralis (27 Janvier 2008)

en fait le point d'interraogattion apparaît meme si je laisse la touche enfoncée après environ une minute.


----------



## jybarralis (27 Janvier 2008)

en lisant les forums anglais, y en a un qui disait de démarrer avec le DVD d'install et la touche option enfonc. J'ai fait ca, pas de boot, pas de point d'interrogation, toujours un écran blan, mais ma souris est revenue !!
c'est vraiment dnigue ce truc. Une explication à tout ça. je suis vite perdu avec les "démons" et tout le reste qui se passe au démarrage...
Merci
JY


----------



## cyberserker (29 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de poster sur le forum pour le même problème qui vient de m'arriver Lundi.

Dixit un SAV Lyonnais de Mac, c'est une merde dans la dernière MàJ de MacOSX pour des ordis d'environ 18mois avec HD Seagate, est-ce t'on cas?

Voilà la marche à suivre pour voir si c'est cuit ou non (problème temporaire ou HD mort).
1- mettre le CD install dans le MacBook,
2-Eteindre le MacBook,
3-Rallumer le MacBook et IMMEDIATEMENT appuyer sur "C" avant le DONG. Attention à garder "TRES" longtemps le doigt appuyé, moi cela m'a bien pris 7 à 10 minutes la première fois...
4-la pomme se lance, relâcher la touche "C" et choisir sa langue,
5- C'est là que tout ce joue. Fouille dans les menus (3eme ou 4eme de mémoire) à droite de la pomme et tu devrais trouver "L'utilitaire de disque" (il n'y en a pas beaucoup non grisés). Tu le lance et tu cliques sur l'onglet SOS. Sur le bandeau de droite tu as la liste des lecteurs: il y a le DVD-ROM (vers 4,7Go, c'est le CD d'installation) et normalement un autre: c'est ton disque dur. Si comme moi il n'y a rien, c'est perdu cela a grillé!!! Merci la MaJ Apple!!!

6-Si tu as ton disque dur, tu peux le restaurer (bouton en bas à droite) après l'avoir sélectionné, voire réinstaller OSX. Là j'ai pas fait, donc demande à d'autres pour ne pas perdre tes données.

6bis- Si tu ne vois pas ton disque dur, tu fais comme moi et tu flippes. Essaye un disque dur d'un ami pour voir si la carte mère est ok et à ce moment là il te suffit d'en racheter un (vers 100Euros les 120 Go), un moindre mal.

Voilà, je me demande, vu le nombre de personnes ayant eu le même problème à la même date, s'il ne faudrait pas le déclarer d'une manière ou d'une autre à Apple pour un échange standard!!!

Bonne chance

JT


----------



## cyberserker (30 Janvier 2008)

Voilà, j'ai fait tester le disque dur, et il est bien HS.

Comme indiqué, le SAV d'Apple m'a confirmé que les HD Seagate pour les premières générations de MacBook ont des problèmes à long terme.

Enfin, c'est bon, je suis passé pour 69Euros de 60 à 160Go!!!

JT


----------



## jybarralis (1 Février 2008)

Mon mac book a 4 mois.
et le DD est mort, en fait il y avait un léger bruit genre clac, clac.
donc sous garantie échangé en deux jours...
je ne sais pas si c'est la mise à jour. mais je trouve que ce DD était un peu fragile.
est ce que c'est le cas maintenant avec les plus grandes tailles ?
en tout cas merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Spielberg (14 Février 2008)

cyberserker a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai fait tester le disque dur, et il est bien HS.
> 
> Comme indiqué, le SAV d'Apple m'a confirmé que les HD Seagate pour les premières générations de MacBook ont des problèmes à long terme.
> 
> ...



salut j'ai ce même problème...
mais vraiment impossible de refaire apparaitre la pomme toujours ce dossier avec le ? qui
clignote...je suis resté 8 min sur la touche C...
tu as changé le DD toi-même ?


----------



## jybarralis (14 Février 2008)

Non, il était sous garantie. je suis allé sur le réparateur certifié le plus proche de chez moi. ca a mis 2 jours, c'était plutôt bien comme délai.
Mais si il est plus sous garantie et si tu as les clac clac, tu peut le faire toi-même.
Bonne chance


----------



## Capmari (14 Février 2008)

J'ai aussi un écran blanc avec un point d'interrogation. J'espère que le DD n'a pas grillé totalement, j'ai entendu un bruit venant de mon appareil. Vraiment ces DD seagate sont vraiment de la merde. Ce DD a tenu seulement 7 mois, et j'ai pas sauvegardé mes documents...


----------



## jybarralis (14 Février 2008)

quel taille a ce DD ?


----------



## Capmari (18 Février 2008)

160 Go !
J'espère que les délais seront raisonnables. A la fnac, on m'a dit que ça prenderait  un mois ! Alors que le changement se fait en 15 mn si j'avais un DD sous la main. Je fais jouer la garantie normal !
J'espère que les délais seront raisonnables au SAV Apple, je suis complétement bloqué sans mon portable, mes cours étaient dessus et rien sauvegaré car aucun DD sous la main :rose:...


----------



## jybarralis (18 Février 2008)

Désolé pour toi, Bonne chance quand même


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

Capmari a dit:


> Vraiment ces DD seagate sont vraiment de la merde. Ce DD a tenu *seulement 7 mois, et j'ai pas sauvegardé mes documents*...



Y a un problème dans cette phrase, et c'est pas le du disque dur


----------



## Capmari (18 Février 2008)

Je veux dire par là sauvegarder sur un AUTRE DD externe   of course !


----------



## DarekDysiast (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, et heureux de vous rejoindre puisque c'est mon premier post.

J'écris ici même si mon problème est légèrement différent histoire de ne pas créer 150 fils, mais j'espère qu'il sera lu et que quelqu'un pourra me venir en aide.

MacBook IMac même combat : j'ai acheté mon imac en juillet dernier.
Après une précédente mise à jour, j'ai constaté des ralentissements dans le lancement des applications, des erreurs d'écritures et trouvé des fichiers soit disant corrompus : en fait des jpeg qui faisaient systématiquement planter iphoto au point de m'obliger à tout reinstaller.

Cette réinstallation ci s'est bien passée, mais une analyse plus poussée via onyx (l'utilitaire de disque lui n'avait rien repéré) a révélé une erreur disque.

Puis est venue la maj de la semaine précédente : pas de problème à l'installation plus l'extinction de la machine, mais impossible de rebooter, la roue tourne mais dans le vide ....

J'ai lu ailleurs qu'une réparation des fichiers système serait possible en lançant un terminal au démarrage avec S enfoncé : rien ne se passe.

J'opte pour une réinstallation avec conservation des données utilisateur, je démarre donc via le DVD d'installation, et j'en profite pour repasser par l'utilitaire de disque qui détecte cette fois une erreur critique, ne me proposant plus aucune opération de réparation même des seules autorisations et me presse de sauver mes données.

Mais c'est impossible : la réinstallation  échoue au tiers de la barre de progression en me proposant le redémarrage ! 
J'ai des données précieuses et non sauvegardées (des heures de travail en fait, sans parler des photos perso) et je ne sais comment les récupérer.
J'ai un disque dur externe qui suffirait même s'il est lui aussi abimé (mais là je sais pourquoi) mais encore faudrait-il que je puisse accéder à mon répertoire utilisateur !

Entre deux revendeurs agréés : un me promet des délais raisonnables mais ne peut assurer la récupération des données. L'autre qui est la FNAC me parle d'un délai de 4 à 6 semaines dont je ne veux pas entendre parler.
Il me semble que la FNAC fait tout pour profiter des avantages de l'agrément apple sans avoir à en supporter les obligations de service, peut être faudrait-il les dénoncer pour ça : pourquoi mettraient-ils un mois à changer un simple disque dur ?

Une solution de récupération serait vraiment un grand soulagement. Merci de vos suggestions.


----------

